# rage startet nicht.



## papiermacher03 (29. November 2011)

nabend

also habe mir bei stem rage gekauft.nach std langen downloaden wollte ich es spielen.rage wurde installiert ABER dann kam diese meldung: Appname: Rage.exe AppVer: 1.0.27.8258 ModName: unknown ModVer:0.0.0.0  Offset:00000000.leider weis ich jetz ne was mir das sagen soll.wenn ich google haben viele probleme mit rage bim starten allerdings sehr unterschiedliche.ich dreh hier durch.

mein pc: win XP, cpu E6600, Graka 9800GTX+. 3GB Ram

dacht mir das es am grakatreiber liegen könnte.hab mir bei nvidia den 285.58 treiber gezogen.zuvor hatte ich die version 177.79A drauf.nur wenn ich den neuen treiber installiert habe und meinen pc neugestartet habe komm ich nur bis zu dem bild wo da steht "windows wird geladen" danach bleibt mein monitor schwarz.weis nun auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Also, das riecht eher danach, dass irgendwo am PC was anderes nicht stimmt. zB Board- oder Soundtreiber, oder Virenscanner. Kommst Du noch in den abgesicherten Modus von WIndows?


----------



## papiermacher03 (29. November 2011)

ja komme ich.ich hab keine ahnung.alles andere läuft ohne probleme.nur das mit dem treiber macht mich stutzig.der treiber 177.79A läuft ohne probleme aber versuch ich andere zu installieren geht nix-.-


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Ich würd vor der Treiberinstallation mal schauen, ob es neuere Treiber für Board, Sound usw gibt, und ohne Virenscanner installieren. 

Und schau mal, ob Rage vielleicht ein Problem wegen WInXP hat.


----------



## papiermacher03 (29. November 2011)

na hatte zuvor nachgesehen was für anforderung rage hat.läuft ja auf XP, Vista und Win 7 und mein Pc erfüllt ja die anforderung.und mit der fehlermeldung die da kommt kann ich nix anfangen

aber was ich mich immer noch frage warum der grakatreiber ne funktioniert.installieren geht ohne probleme aber nach dem schirm windows wird geladen bleibt der monitor dunkel


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Ist irgendwas übertaktet bei Dir?


----------



## papiermacher03 (30. November 2011)

nein is nix übertaktet


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Also, mehr als den Rat, mal nach anderen Leuten zu suchen, die eine GTX 9800 und win XP haben, wüsst ich auch nicht mehr. Rage versucht, ohne Virenscanner zu starten, hast Du aber mal, oder?


----------



## papiermacher03 (30. November 2011)

also virenscaner is aus so kam ja beim erstebn start von rage nur soweit wo da stand rage wird installiert dann konnt ich nur kurz was mit microsoft lesen und da kam scho die meldung "rage hat ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.hab auch ne prüfung laufen lassen von steam ob vllt daten fehlen.da war auch nix und seit dem bin ich am suchen im web ob jemand das auch hatte aber finde nix.hab rage wieder gelöscht und jetz zieh ich es mir nochmal in wahnsinnigen 18STD


----------



## Miiza (30. Dezember 2011)

hab genau das gleiche problem. grad eben gekauft, installiert und bamm es kommt ne fehlermeldung. bin mich quer durschs netz am suchen und finde einfach nix...


----------



## papiermacher03 (31. Dezember 2011)

wer weis was das am ende ist warum es ne geht bin selbst noch am testen


----------

